# Resolução de Tela no Lenny 5.0

## Urano

Bom dia a todos !

Sou iniciante no mundo Linux e gostaria de saber o por quê que meu Debian Lenny 5.0 não me dá a opção de 1024x768 de resolução de tela. Ja tentei mexer no Xorg.conf com informações colhidas em outros sites, mas ainda nada. Quando instalo o sistema, o padrão que aparece sempre é 800x600 - 60hz. Preciso atualizar o Xorg.conf ou alguma outra coisa ?

Meu monitor é LCD AOC de 17" e a placa de video é uma GEforce NVIDIA.

Obrigado pessoal !

Gilberto

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

Oi este fórum é da Gentoo e não da Debian.

Para a Debian você tem http://www.forumdebian.com.br ou pela lista de discussão (http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-portuguese/) da mesma.

----------

## njsg

Mesmo que a dúvida seja sobre o Debian, é possível que aconteça o mesmo com Gentoo. Configurar o X pode ser complicado.

A melhor forma de tentares perceber o que se passa é ler o log do X, em

```
/var/log/Xorg.?.log
```

(em que ? é um número, podem haver vários logs, com números diferentes, mas devem dizer o mesmo)

É que o X pode não conseguir a resolução que queres por várias razões, entre elas

falta de memória gráfica (ou falta mesmo ou foi mal detectada)

taxas de refrescamento não suportadas pelo monitor (podem ter sido mal detectadas ou configuradas)

Não adianta tentar corrigir às cegas sem ver o que o log diz. Deve haver uma lista com várias resoluções rejeitadas, em que ele diz porque é que as rejeitou.

----------

